# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Kürt Meselesi Mi, şark

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

KüRT MESELESİ Mİ, şARK MESELESİ Mİ?... 
ANADOLU'da ROMA-BİZANS döneminde bir "kürt sorunu" olmamıştır. 

SELüUKLULAR zamanında pek çok TüRKMEN isyanı olmasına rağmen bir "kürt sorunu" yoktur! OSMANLILAR döneminde de Kürtlerden kaynaklanan bir "kürt sorunu" olmamıştır!.. Ta Tanzimat'a kadar!.. Tanzimat'la birlikte OSMANLI topraklarında yaşayan herkes eşit sayılıp, o tarihe kadar askere alınmayan Kürtler askere çağrılınca, isyanlar başlamıştır. O dönemde Türkiye'de uzman olarak görev yapan Mareşal Moltke, "mektuplar"ında bu hususu çok açık bir şekilde belirtir. 

Kürt meselesi 19. asrın ortalarından itibaren DOĞU ve GüNEY ANADOLU, ARABİSTAN üzerinde gözü olan milletlerin ortaya bir şARK MESELESİ atmasıyla yoğunlaşmıştır. 

şARK MESELESİ, Avrupalı ülkelerin ve Rusya'nın gittikçe zayıflamakta olan OSMANLI DEVLETİ'ni yıkmak ve mirasını paylaşma sorunudur. Bu amaçla Sırp, Yunan, Arap, Ermeni ve Kürt milliyetçiliği, bölücülüğü kışkırtılmış, neticede pek çok TüRK nüfusla birlikte Avrupa, Kafkaslar, Arabistan ve Afrika'da geniş TüRK toprakları elden çıkmıştır. 

Bu tarz bir milliyetçilik güden İngiliz, Fransız Alman, Rus, hatta Amerikalı bilim adamlarının(!), kendi idareleri altında sömürge hayatı yaşıyan Türkler, Afrikalılar, Hintliler, üinliler, Kızılderililer üzerinde neden benzer çalışmalar yapmadıkları anlaşılır gibi değildir. 

Kürtler ve Kürt meselesi üzerine olan tezlerin kökeni, 1850-1920'ler arasında oluşan Alman, İngiliz, Fransız ve Rus ekolüne dayanmaktadır. Bunların da amacı belli idi. 

Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun parçalanması!... 

Batı'nın da beslediği Minorsky, Marr ve Nikitine adlı üçlü, bu teorileri geliştiren ekiptir. 

1960'lardan sonra Kürt ve Ermeni literatüründe izlenen yeniden doğuş hareketinde görev alan araştırmacılar, bu ekolün yapıtlarını kaynak olarak almaktadır... En önemlisi Besile Nikitine'nin "Les Kurdes Etude Sociologue et Historique" adlı eseridir. 

Nikitine kitabının dokümantasyonunu 1915-1918 yılları arasında Urmiyah'da üarlık Rusyası'nın konsolosu olarak bulunduğu sürede yapmıştır... Eseri 1956'da yayınlanmıştır. 1973'de Associaton Kurdistan tarafından 2. baskısı yapılmıştır. 

Bunların eserlerinde pek çok tutarsız iddia vardır. 

Tarihi açıdan bakınca, Herodot'a göre, M.ü. 5. asırda Ahemenit İmparatorluğu'nun 13. eyaleti PATTUKUİ adını taşır.... Bu kelime bugünkü BOHTAN ifadesini hatırlatabilir... Bu eyaletin doğusunda KARDUKOY bulunmaktaydı. Paktukui Dicle'nin sol kıyısında idi. 

Ksenophon "Onbinlerin Ricatı" adlı askeri raporunda M.ü.400 tarihinde PAKTUKUİ geçidinde baskına uğradıklarını, MED ve Perslerden oluşan askerlerin kendilerini gerilemeye zorladığını yazar. 

Ayrıca KARDULAR'ın Kral Artaxerces'in hakimiyetini kabul etmedikleri gibi, diğer derebeylerin buyruğuna da girmediklerini belirtir.... 

Bu yöreye Yunan yazarları "Gordiyen", Amariler "Bel-Kardu" derlerdi... Ayırımcılar bu KARDULAR'ı Kürtler'in atası sayarken, Lehman Haupt onları Gürcülerin atası kabul eder. 

İsim benzerliği her zaman bağlantı kurmak için yeterli olmaz... Mesela Fransız kelimesi Frank adını taşıyan Germen asıllı kavimden gelmiştir. Halbuki Fransızlar dil itibarile Latin grubuna bağlıdırlar... üünkü Fransa'nın kuzeyi Franklar ve Rumlar, Ermeniler, Yahudilerin bulunduğu levantenlerden oluşurken; Güney halkı Jül Sezar'ın Latin kökenli lejyonlarından gelir. 

üne sürülen bir diğer bir tez ise bu KARDU halkının Medlerden geldiğidir... Bunun için Revanduz civarında şanedar mağarasında Paleoletik çağdan kalma bir insan iskeleti bulunduğu ve tipinin "Aryen" olduğu iddia edilir... 

Akad Kralı Naram-Sin, Paris Louvres Müzesi'ndeki zafer abidesinde Luluların kralı Satunu'yi nasıl yendiğini anlatır... 

Zagros dağlarının ilk sakini bu LULULAR (veya Lullubiler) ile, Diyala Irmağı civarında oturan GUTİLER'in Kürtlerin atası olduğu öne sürülür. 

M.ü.17. asırda KASSİTLER önce emekçi olarak, sonra toplu halde savaşmadan Luristan denilen bölgeye yerleşmişlerdi. Babil'de 600 yıl hüküm sürdüler... Atı bölgeye onlar getirdiler... KASSİTLER de Kürtlerin ataları sayılmaktadır. üünkü KASSİTLER, MED asıllı idiler. Kürt bölücüler de MEDLER'e sahip çıkarlar. 

Ermeni araştırıcı Arşak Sarfasyan, Med diye bir toplumun yaşamadığını, Bu adın Herodot Tarihi'nin yanlış yorumlanmasından ortaya çıktığını, Ermenilerin Kürtlerin atası olduğunu ve her ikisinin de Hint-Avrupai kökenli olduğunu öne sürmüştür.... 

Ermeniler ile Kürt ayırımcılar aynı bölgede aynı toprakları talep ederler!.. 1915 yılındaki tehcir sırasında Ermeni konvoylarına saldıranlar da Kürt çeteleri idi... Sarfasyan, bu toprakları elde edinceye kadar Kürtleri kendi safına çekmeyi amaçlamıştır. 

Dil açısından da Batılı kürdologlara göre Kürtler Pers asıllı bir toplumdur... Minorsky de böyle söyler. Ari ırktandırlar. M.ü. 3. asırda Urmiyah dolaylarından Bohtan çevresine göç etmişlerdir. 

Halbuki Louvres Müzesinde bulunan kabartmalarda İran krallarının ve tanrıların etrafında TURANü tipli bu askerlere rastlanmaktadır. Bunlar çekik gözlü, elmacık kemikleri çıkık, iradeli bakışlı kişilerdir. 

Zaten Minorsky, bu iddiası ile M.ü. 3. asırdan evvelki devlet ve milletleri kürt ilan etmekten vazgeçmiş olur. 

Marr'a göre ise Kürtler, Ermeniler ve Gürcüler ASYATİK ve YAFETİK'tirler, yani TURANİ'dirler. Biz de bu inançtayız. Bunlar bulundukları yöreye özgü otoktan kavimlerdir. 

Bazıları da Kürtlerin kökünü Kırtoylar'da (Cirtien) arar. Bunlar Azerbeycan'da yaşıyan göçebelerdi. İlk defa Polybe (M.ü.200) onlardan "MED ordusunda karışıklık çıkaran askerler" diye söz etmiştir. Selekos Kralı 3. Antiochus Kirtoylar'ı yenmiş, egemenliği altına almıştır. Sonra Ermeni kralı Dikran (M.ü. 89-36) bunlardan 35.000 kişiyi esir etmiş, inşaat işlerinde çalıştırmıştır. 

Minorsky ve Marr, MED toplumunun Kürt tarihinde önemli yeri olduğunu belirtirler. Bunlara göre Kırmanç kelimesinin Med-Matai-Mada-Manniensler ile ilgisi vardır. "Manda" veya "Umman Manda", Med ordusundaki paralı askerlere verilen ad idi. Asurlular da SüMERLER ve İSKİTLER'e bu adı verirlerdi. 

O takdirde Kırmançlar SüMER ve İSKİTLER'e bağlanmış olur ki, bu da onları TüRK yapar. 

Herodot, Stabon ve Ptoleme, "Mantien, Martien veya Margien" diye bir toplumdan bahsederler... Strabon'a göre onbinler Bohtan'ı geçtikten sonra Persler ve Mandlardan oluşan birliklerin hucumuna uğramışlardır... Mandlar Kirtoyların komşusu idi. 

Buna dayanarak Minorsky, "Kürtlerin Mardoi ve Kirtoyi adındaki iki soydan geldiği"ni savunur... Ona göre bunlar batıya göç ederken aralarına yabancı unsurlar da karışmıştır. 

Aries-Kappers 1931'de "Kürtlerin ayrı bir ırk oluşturduğunu, fakat yöredeki diğer toplumlarla (Semit, Asyanik ve Türkmenlerle) karışmış olduğu"nu öne sürmüştür!.. 

1897'de Türkiye'de Kürtleri incelemiş Chantre ise, 

"Kuzey Kürdü uzun boylu zayıftır, burnu ince, hafif kemerlidir. Ağzı küçük, yüzü oval ve uzundur. Erkeklerin uzun bıyıkları olup sakalsızdırlar. Bakışları sert ve kararlıdır. Bir çoğu sarışın ve mavi gözlüdür. Beyaz tenlidir. Bu tipte bir Kürt çocuğu bir İngiliz'den farksızdır. Doğuda ise çehre geniş yayvan, vücut daha dolgundur," 

der. 

l912'de İngiliz ordusunda binbaşı olan Saona, "Belirli bir Kürt tipi olmadığını, dağlı, ovalı, göçer, yerleşik olmalarına göre Kürt tiplerinin değişik olduğu"nu söyler. 

1952'de antropolojik incelemeler yapan Henry Field'e göre "Kürt adı ile tanımlanan kişi orta boylu (1.68m), uzun gövdeli, kısa bacaklı, geniş alınlı, brekisefaldir." 

İncelenen tiplerden dörtte biri Oriprozop, diğerleri eşit miktarda Mezoprozop ve Leptoprozoptur. Burun kemerlidir. Araplara oranla Kürt daha kıllı, saçları hafif kıvırcık, gözleri kahverengi ve siyahtır... Türkiye kürtlerinden sarı saçlı ve mavi gözlülere rastlanır. Cildi Arab'ınkinden daha açıktır... 

Bu tiplemeler pek çok Türkmen aşiretinde görülen özelliklerdir ve Kürtleri TüRKLER'den ayırmaktan ziyade yakınlaştırır. 

M.S.387 tarihinde Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu, Persler ve Bizanslılar arasında paylaşılıp sınır tesbiti yapılmıştır. Bizans sınırı Erzurum ve Muş'a kadar dayanıyordu. 591'de Bizans ile Persler arasında yeniden bir sınır ayarlaması yapılmış ve hudut Tiflis ve Dara arasında bir Duin-Muki-Urmiya-Mokh'a kadar ilerlemiştir. Pers İmparatorluğu yıkıldığında Bizanslılar 687'de Hazar Denizi'ne dahi ulaşmışlardı. 

üte yandan İmparator Constantin Parphyrogenete PEüENEK akınlarının kendisinin tahta çıkmasından 50 yıl önce başladığı yazar. Bu 9. asrın sonu demektir... Peçenekler Oğuz boyundandır. Bizanslılar PATZİNAKİTAY derler. 

10. asırda da SELüUKLU OĞUZLAR'ının akını başlar. Zaman zaman TüRK boyları kendi aralarında da savaşırlar. Bizanslılar HAZAR, PEüENEK, KUMAN ve UZ TüRKLER'ini doğu ve batı sınırlarına yerleştirerek düşmanlarına karşı kullanmışlardır. (M. Aktok Kaşgarlı, Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu Uygarlığına Giriş, Türk Kültürünü Araştırma Enstitüsü, 1984) 

İşte bugünkü Kürtler o tarihlerde Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu'ya yerleştirilen UZ, KUMAN ve PEüENEK TüRKLERİ'nin devamıdır... KUMAN ile KURMANü benzerliği dikkat çekicidir. üte yandan dünyanın hiç bir yerinde, tarihin hiç bir döneminde "Kürtçe" bir abideye, bir dikilitaşa rastlanmamıştır. 

İmparator Maurice "Ermeniler Doğu yörelerinde bırakılırsa, bizim için rahat yoktur," diyerek Ermeni derebeylerini aileleri ile birlikte batıya nakleder. 

Ermenilere bir kaç kere yer değiştirten Bizanslılar bu davranışları ile Anadolu'nnun çeşitli yerlerine "Ermenistan" denmesine yol açmışlardır. 

Buna göre: 

l. Ermenistan : Sivas, Malatya, Kayseri 

2. Ermenistan : Kayseri, Sivas, Erzincan 

3. Ermenistan : Malatya, Muş, Van 

4. Ermenistan : Mukri bölgesi 

Ancak bu yörelerden hiç biri Ermenilerin yurdu değildir. 

Aslında Doğu Anadolu'daki bölgenin kadim adı Armenistan DAĞLIK BüLGE anlamına gelir. Ermeni adı o bölgeye oturanlara sonradan verilmiştir. 

Görüldüğü gibi bu listeye dayanan Ermeni fanatikler ile Kürt ayırımcılar, aynı bölgelerin kendilerine ait olduğunu iddia ediyorlar. 

Son zamanlarda ortaya atılan bir iddia ise, Kürtler ile Ermenilerin aynı yörede yaşıyan, aynı ırktan gelen Hint-Avrupai toplumlar olduğudur. 

Kürtler ile Ermenilerğin aynı ırktan geldiği doğrudur. Ancak her ikisi de ARİ(HİNT-AVRUPAİ) değil; YAFETİK(TURANü) gruba ait Kafkasyalı bir topluluktur... Yani TüRKLER ile akrabadır. Bunu Levon Dabağyan adlı bir Ermeni vatandaşımız T.B.M.M. komisyonunda dile getirmiştir. "Biz Türk asıllıyız" demiştir. (Mayıs 2005) 

Ermeniler Hıristiyanlığı 302 tarihinde kabul etmişlerdir. Konuştukları dil Hint-Avrupa özellikler göstermez... üzellikle Batı Ermenice denilen ağzı TüRKüE kelimelerle dolu olup, soyadları TüRKüE kökler taşır. Papazyan, Pastırmacıyan gibilerinin yanısıra, Dökmeciyan adında bir Ermeni ABD'de eyalet valisi dahi olmuştur. 

Sadece Batılı tarihçiler değil, dil uzmanları da politikayı bilime alet etmekten kaçınmazlar. Dillerin kökeni tablolarında Ermenice Hint-Avrupai grubun ayrı ve önemli bir dalı olarak yer alır. 

Baskça'nın da dahil edildiği bir "Kafkas Dil Grubu" oluşturulur. Böylece hem Kafkas dillerinin hem de Baskça'nın URAL-ALTAY TüRKüE dil grubuyla bağlantısı kesilmek istenir... Bununla ilgili şemaları ilerde vereceğiz. 

M.S. 640 tarihini taşıyan bir haritada bölgede ne Kürt, ne de Ermenilerin adı geçer. Persler ve Bizanslılar vardır. Bizans; HAZAR, HARZEM TüRKLERİ ve diğer TüRK imparatorlukları ile çevrilidir... Haritayı ilerde vereceğiz. 

Nemeth "Bu dönemde Anadolu'ya yerleşen ilk TüRKLER'in SELüUKLULAR olmadığını, Abbasi halifeleri döneminde bölgeye pek çok TüRK'ün yerleştirildiğini" söyler. (M.A Kaşgarlı, aynı eser sf. 21) 

990 tarihinde Güney Anadolu'da kurulan Mervani Beyliği'ni, Batı literatürü Kürt beyliği olarak gösterir... Ancak 1903'de British Museum'da bulunup yayınlanan İbn-al Azrak al Fariki'nin Mayarfariki kenti üzerine yazdığı metin, bu beyliğin İslam halifesine bağlı diğer beyliklerden farklı olmadığını gösterir. 

Ayrıca beyliği kuran Abu Ali bin Mercan bin DUSTAK'ın adı uzerinde durmak gerekir... ORTAASYA TüRKLERİ'nde hala Dustak-Durak-Tutak gibi isimler hala yaşamaktadır. 

Nikitine bunu farketmiş olacak ki, eserinin 182. sayfasında "Mervan Beyliği'nde Kürt niteliği aramak beyhudedir," der!.. 

SELüUKLULAR'ın Kürt beyliklerini ortadan kaldırdıkları iddiası, tamamen asılsızdır!.. Daha önce de belirttiğimiz gibi o dönemde bölgede bir Kürt beyliği olmadığı gibi, çok önceden gelip yerleşmiş olan UZ ve PEüENEK TüRKLERİ vardı. Anti-TüRK Nikitine dahi "savaşçı Kürt beylerinin Arap uygarlığında yerlerinin büyük olduğu"nu öne sürmesine rağmen, "Halk tabakası Kürt değil TüRK'tür. üünkü Kürtlere en yakın etnik toplum TüRKLER'di," der!.. (sf.163) 

Marr ise "Kürtler ile TüRKLER çok karışmışlardır," demekten kendini alamaz... 

1987 yılında yayınlanmış olan Etnoloji ve Sosyolojik Etütler dergisinde "Karadeniz Etrafında 50 Yıllık Etnik Gelişim" başlıklı makaleyi yazan Dr. Alexandre Basmakof, "antropolojik bakımdan Kürtlerin TüRKLER'den fark edilemedikleri"ni yazar!.. 

Basmakof "Ermenilerde de YAFETİK(TURANü) özelliklerin Ari niteliklerden çok daha fazla olduğunu, Yezidilerin de Kürtçe konuşmakla beraber yöre halkından (TüRKLER'den) ayrı bir dünyanın insanları olmadığı"nı belirtir!.. 

Velhasıl binlerce yıllık TüRK YURDU olan Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu'yu, Musul-kerkük, Halep, Urumiye, Azerbeycan, İran Azerbeycanı bölgelerini TüRKLER'den koparıp kukla Ermeni ve Kürt devletleri kurmak için olmadık işler yapılır. Arkeoloji, Paleontoloji, Tarih, Dil Bilimi, hatta din ve sosyoloji çarpıtılır. 

Ne yapsalar boş!.. Bu topraklar bizim!.. şimdi ne kadar karışmış olurlarsa olsunlar, Kürtler'in aslı nesli Orta Asya'dandır. Kürtler bir TüRK boyudur. ORHUN ABİDELERİ'ne çok yakın olan Türkçe ELEGEş ANITI bir Kürt Beyi'nin mezar taşıdır!... Ve bütün diğer iddiaları çürütecek güçtedir!. 

email: [email protected]

----------

